# Yep...George Will Be In His Forever Home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is VERY hard. I will say, my George flippin' rocks!!

It's hard to say good-bye, as I so don't want to let him go.

You have no idea how I've tossed it around in my head. 
Yep, trying to make sense of keeping him, as I love him so much.
Reality sets in, so once again, we do what's best.

So hey, little man, another will show up soon enough.

And you, my precious little buddy, will have the best home in the world.

Thank you, Auntie Edie. I'll be fine. Let's keep Deb in our prayers ~ LOL
All my love, Wee Little George :wub:










Here's George with his "shelter buddy", Sweet Pea. Yep, we busted them out at the same time. Sweet Pea will miss her "cell mate".


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb. I remember when you got both of them. How bittersweet but wow he'll have a wonderful home :chili: and you'll have, dare I say, some room at the inn.:w00t: Just think what you've given this little man. He'll never forget you, and you'll never forget him. Where's his new home? Visitable? Letting go is so hard to do and I guess you never get used to it. Thanks for all that you do.:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hugs to you, girlfriend. You really are a remarkable lady. George will never forget all that you have done for him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, sweetie. 

You'll always be George's #1 Mom.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

awwww I don't know what to say except George will always be grateful and you will be forever in his heart.:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, you have the most unique gift in the world, you know when to let go~~I am so proud of you!!!! Sending love all the way out to California to you!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb you are an angel. Hugs to you g/f. George will now have a great furever home thanks to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know this is hard for you -- but it's what's best for little George that counts. He's going to have a great furever home. We love you Deb.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My dearest little George, I will love you forever. I would have taken you in a second but I wanted what was best for you and it seems that you have found it, a retired mommy with no other furkids. It will all be about you and you deserve it. You will soon forget the rough patches of your life as you are spoiled rotten. I will probably always kick myself for letting the opportunity pass but I will be content knowing that you are happy. Deb, I feel your pain, we need to have a drink together and then smother our own with kisses.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

he would not have had a chance of having such a lucky life without you =)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh I know it hurts but you sure do a great job!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The hardest part in fostering is saying good bye when the fluff finds the loving forever home. The good thing about it though is that time ease evrything and soooooon you can smile about it. Thank you so much dearest Deb for everything you do to these innocent fluffs (hugs) I am so happy to read that this cutie pie found him a forever home!!! WAY TO GO, gf ^_^ 

hugs
Kat


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Bless you Deb, you are such a wonderful, kind and loving mommy, caregiver, and savior to all the little furbabies in need of your help. Boy, are you racking up those points in being so sensitive to what they need and in God's eyes you are the angel here on earth to be there for them.
You bring a little:Sunny Smile: sunshine into their lives and you will always be #1 in all the ones you have helped and sent on to their forever homes.

Love all that you and the others do, bless you all! :aktion033: :ThankYou::dothewave:

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, I'm so happy for little George, but know your heart must be broken, Deb. You are amazing for all that you do for these little ones.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

hugs, hugs, hugs! you're an awesome foster and I cannot imagine doing what you do.
George is so lucky to have had you give him lots of love and help.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Deb, you continually amaze me. Be strong! You set George up for a happy go lucky life!!


----------

